# Wet cuffs/wrists



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

does your jacket have wrist gaiters? If not, i would suggest purchasing a jacket with wrist gaiters


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure you could grab accessory velcro strips or elastic bands to tie the coat and glove together. Of course, I live in Alaska, everything here is jury rigged


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Get some "guantlet" gloves.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

All the above suggestions are good. But the ghetto solution is to cut some hand and thumb holes in a pair socks and make gaiters.


----------



## jiveturkeydk (Mar 17, 2009)

i bought marmot wrist gaiters.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Go to your local hardware store and pick up some velcro strips as someone else mentioned. Look in the electric suuply section. Get the type with no adhesive on the back.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Either buy a jacket that has wrist gaiters or buy some aftermarket wrist gaiters.

Problem solved.


shirtandnopants said:


> I tried tucking my jacket into my gloves and vice versa, but everytime i still get snow into them and it gets wet, eventually freezing. This happens as most can guess from falling (still beginner). Is there a trick you can use to make the jacket and gloves to close the cuff area from snow?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Mine has gaiters and a velcro adjuster. Some of the most important features to look at when purchasing a jacket. I put my sleeves over my gloves and i never have any problems with snow getting in. A even ghetto'r way to fix your problem would be to duck tape your jacket sleeve to your gloves. i think it would work except it would be impossible to take it off :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> A even ghetto'r way to fix your problem would be to duck tape your jacket sleeve to your gloves. i think it would work except it would be impossible to take it off :thumbsup:


Imagine at the end of the day when you really have to piss bad and both of your gloves are duct taped to your jacket.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Imagine at the end of the day when you really have to piss bad and both of your gloves are duct taped to your jacket.


Or the middle of the day when you have to duck into the trees for an emergency #2.


I just have gloves with large gauntlets and put my sleeves with velcro adjuster over them. Never any trouble.


----------

